# New Tiel eye Squinting Question



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

So I have a normal baby that I just got a week ago. He/she will be 2 months tomorrow. The first few days home the baby was really active and no signs of anything. Well the other night I noticed some eye squinting. It even moved it's head up and down and made the feed me noise. Now the eyes are still squinted but there is no redness or any signs of illness. No discharge, nothing. Eating normal, climbing around, making noise, poop normal. Everything else is normal. I even noticed at night some beak grinding which I know is a sign of content. Should I have anything to be worried about?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

can you post a photo of it?


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

I've tried taking pictures but he opens his eyes up everytime. Just keeps them closed alot. When I go over to talk he opens them up but ends up squinting.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

is he tired? 


it could be stress but it could also be the first signs of illness...


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It could be stress/tiredness, like Casey said. My birds have definitely had days where they've been squinty/fluffed up and tired, particularly when they've had a lot of excitement the day before. But it could also be a sign of illness, or that he's not getting the nutrition he needs because he's regressed and needs to be hand fed. Can you weigh him daily, and see if he's maintaining his weight?


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> It could be stress/tiredness, like Casey said. My birds have definitely had days where they've been squinty/fluffed up and tired, particularly when they've had a lot of excitement the day before. But it could also be a sign of illness, or that he's not getting the nutrition he needs because he's regressed and needs to be hand fed. Can you weigh him daily, and see if he's maintaining his weight?


I don't have a scale. I will have to get one. I hope everything is ok.


----------

